# dragon fruit



## moswen (Aug 2, 2010)

Can torts eat dragon fruit? It's high in calcium and fiber, but I can't find any info on it being a tort-friendly food.


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 2, 2010)

YEs ... My sullies love it! .... Everyone grows it around here. Its a very dominte fruit in the Asian culture, and usally folks have at least one plant growing somewhere in their yard, balcony or patio.
Happy Tort~N 
JD~ 
PS .. Just one thing ... it will stain their cute tortie grin, concrete , carpet, or whatever else it gets smashed into . Much like a pomegranite.


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 2, 2010)

What does dragon fruit look like (to lazy to google)?


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 2, 2010)

DoctorCosmonaut said:


> What does dragon fruit look like (to lazy to google)?



Dragon fruit ....the plant itself looks like triangleular " succulant type" with the fruit a pear shape .. green when imature and turns to a deep purple when ripe! 
JD~


----------



## OurZoo (Aug 2, 2010)

Dragon fruit ....the plant itself looks like triangleular " succulant type" with the fruit a pear shape .. green when imature and turns to a deep purple when ripe! 
JD~ 
[/quote]

So, *can they eat the plant itself*?  We have a Dragon Fruit plant that is growing like crazy, but in over 3 years no fruit - actually saw the fruit in the market, to the tune of $10.98/lb!


----------



## N2TORTS (Aug 2, 2010)

I never actually feed the plant itself .. just the fruits....


----------



## moswen (Aug 3, 2010)

Wonderful! Thank you so much n2torts!


----------



## fstyle28 (Aug 3, 2010)

I feed the white flesh variety with seeds and all. The stars love it.


----------



## t_mclellan (Aug 3, 2010)

I was wondering....,
If there are Dragon Fruit plants growing where you live, would you be willing to send me a few cuttings from un-related plants?
I have some great tortoise stuff growing here.
I could trade seeds / cuttings / cash, what ever.
Let me know.
Tom McL.


----------

